# How do you exercise a dog aggressive dog?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My husband's 80 lbs. male lab loves people but is aggressive to other dogs, especially male dogs, and especially dogs that come running up to him barking ferociously. Not sure why, but has been since a young age. Up till now, I have walked him but only in our neighborhood and only on streets where I am pretty sure there aren't any dogs outside. It was brought home to me recently, when he fought with my son's dog that if another dog approached, I would be unable to stop the dogfight that would almost surely occur. His dog accidentally got out of his room while Loki was out (just shoot me). If my son hadn't been there, I am pretty sure we would have had a dead Boston Terrier. I am afraid to walk him because of strays or dogs off leash coming up to us. Unsure if I have a confidence problem or if I am being realistic. How do others with this problem exercise your dogs? We have a medium sized backyard and play a lot of ball, but when it is wet outside, the yard is full of mud. Any suggestions or ideas? 

I guess the obvious solution is let my husband walk him, but unfortunately that isn't going to happen to any useful extent. Also, husband gets so upset about everything concerning Loki and so angry about dogs that are off leash (read: it's not Loki's fault for being aggressive, it's their fault for existing) that I think we would just end up enemies of the entire neighborhood. Still Loki needs exercise and I need some solution.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

wire basket muzzle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would say you need to get a good trainer and work on some behavior modification. That can be managed. I have a fear reactive dog but she is still aggressive to strange dogs, even tenses up when dogs she knows but doesn't live with get in her space and the end result is the same as yours...dog fight.

I"ve worked with an e-collar combined with LAT. However, I would not advise using an e-collar unless you are working with a trainer! It is to easy to screw up and make things worse. 

Ideally, you should be able to walk by a dog and have him ignore the dog. Off Leash dogs are another matter. You can't control every situation so you need him to learn to Leave It and you will need to block the other dog if necessary. We typically keep walking the other way and I tell her Leave It. One dog that did make it to us, I blocked until the owner got there.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from, I have quit walking my boy through the neighborhood for the same reason. He did not use to be dog aggressive untill loose dogs in the neighborhood started coming up to our fence and barking at him. I can control mine with the prong collar, but it is the other dog that worries me so I have considered pepper spray to carry along when I go. Good luck with your baby hope that you can find a solution to your problem.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I also avoid all places where I might encounter off leash dogs, but sometime we still encounter them. I have used pepper spray several times now and it has worked. I also have worked with a trainer and read many books on how to handle a dog aggressive dog. You might check out some of these titles...

http://www.amazon.com/Fight-Practical-Treatment-Dog-dog-Aggression/dp/0970562969

http://www.amazon.com/Scaredy-Understanding-Rehabilitating-Reactive-ebook/dp/B004HYHE54/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327773849&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Focus-Not-Fear-Training-Insights/dp/0976641410

http://www.amazon.com/Click-Calm-Healing-Aggressive-Clicker/dp/1890948209

Amazon.com: The Cautious Canine-How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears (9781891767005): Patricia B. McConnell: Books


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I also have a male lab who is dog aggressive. When I am walking him and I see another person approaching with a dog I turn around quickly and go the other way-turn down the next block and get him away from the situation as quickly as possible. I had this dimwit neighbor the other day with a dog that she could not control turn around and follow me after I had turned the other way. My lab was going nuts and (he is 75 lbs) it turned into the walk from h***. Good thing my DH was with me and had our GSD or I don't think I could have managed by myself with both of my boys. Mind you my lab is the sweetest most obedient dog UNITL another dog comes along then he goes into the red zone and doesn't hear or see anything besides the other dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

besides the muzzle are their any sports fields around that are fenced in? You could check schools/parks see if any fenced in fields you could let him run and get some hard exercise? just a thought


----------



## shepherdlovr12 (Dec 3, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I also avoid all places where I might encounter off leash dogs, but sometime we still encounter them. I have used pepper spray several times now and it has worked. I also have worked with a trainer and read many books on how to handle a dog aggressive dog. You might check out some of these titles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> i have a gremanshepherd mix is loves to knock me down for kisses, she also likes to find things like people who arent supose to be in the yard and animals. she is not be taught to tht but is learning that.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

During the week I take advantage of sport parks. They are fenced in, completely empty and Woolf gets some fantastic off leash time. Also during the week if just looking for a walk, and some think I am crazy doing this, but large cemeteries provide good walking. They are quiet and gives a chance for Woolf to relax and 'just walk'.

Weekends we take advantage of schools (fenced in fields) and office parks (ones with a park like area in them).


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

while you should work on your dogs aggression, you could always buy a treadmill.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a 120 lb newfie/lab that has been dog aggressive a loooong time. He wasn't always this way....had a dog park incident when he was younger, but that is for another thread.) Fortunately he has "made friends" with Stella, my 7 month old GSD. He is the sweetest dog until another dog dares to come into his view! He has mellowed quite a bit as he has gotten older. One activity that is basically a one dog at a time sport is nose work. Both him and Stella have been doing it the last few months. He never has to be in contact with another dog and he really seems to enjoy it. I used to try to plan his outings when I didn't think I would see other dogs too much and took advantage of fenced in areas. But like I said, he has mellowed out some. I have taken both dogs together for walks and when we see another dog I just go in the other direction. I am sure we are quite a sight....me and 2 big, crazy dogs....with Stella barking her fool head off because she wants to play with the other dog and Ruben barking because he wants to eat the other dog! And I wonder why I have back and neck pain............


----------



## Brian84 (Feb 13, 2010)

How does the dog act if someone else walks him? Sometimes part of it is leash reaction. For example: my dog xena has high prey drive and also fear aggression. She used to hunker down and lock eyes with whatever was moving, including other dogs and as soon as they passed she would lunge. Since I take her for walks every day, every time someone is coming towards me I would pull off the path and put her in the down position and tell her to "Leave it". Once it passes and she doesn't react, she gets a reward. I told my gf to do that but she gets all nervous and the dog can tell and she reacts.
I was watching some new people at my training facility and when other dogs would walk by they would tighten up the leash, which in turn caused the dogs to react and lunge.
Like the others said, try redirecting the dogs attention and try and remain calm. Hopefully with some work you will be able to walk your dog in peace.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the good ideas. Loki does ok with on-leash dogs as long as they are several yards away and we say "leave it" before he becomes all revved up. Mostly it is loose dogs I am worried about. We don't have any completely fenced in areas around our neighborhood except the dog park (haha). The tracking idea might be helpful and I will mention it to my husband (Loki is technically his dog). In the meantime, I think I will check into a muzzle so I can walk him. At least we can try it. If it makes Loki so miserable that he doesn't enjoy the walk, then I'm just back to square one.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Google italian basket muzzle

Get him used to it first in the house and make it a happy thing for putting in on.
Once they get used to not fighting it and supervise while getting the dog used to it - I just leave mine hooked and slip the strap over the head and feed the ears through it. Kind of like a nylon crate (psych barrier)

One of my dogs has been wearing one for an extended period of time due to a wound she will NOT leave alone.

All my dogs are conditioned to accept a muzzle. Well, Beau is learning, right now I am feeding him treats out of it but not putting it on. Just take time. 

To me for an agressive dog, part of the value of the muzzle is the comfort it gives YOU so you can relax more and not send tense signals down the lead. They are not good for training neutrality though because they are hard to deliver treats or toys through.


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't have answers for you, but I understand your fear of walking your dog. Rocky is only 75 lbs, but he LOVES people and he LOVES to chase other dogs. Or cats. Or squirrels, etc.... I walk him all over with a prong collar. He likes wearing it, and he behaves, but he barks his crazy head off if another dog comes into view! I also walk him at a cemetary, they allow dogs and it's always quiet, not other dogs around. I don't take him to a dog park because he just can't control himself around other dogs. He won't hurt them, but the other dog owners are scared that he's going to eat their terrier or something. I don't know. So I just avoid them and 'the looks' from others. Good luck. I've not tried a muzzle, but it might be something you could look in to.


----------

